# Drivers Needed For Neat Receipt Scanner



## yz250 (Aug 4, 2011)

Would anyone know where to find drivers/software to operate an unsupported neat receipts scanner. model number SCSA4601EU. I keep hitting a brick wall.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Have you had a look at NeatReceipts website.......

https://shop.neat.com/neatreceipts


----------



## yz250 (Aug 4, 2011)

yes I did go the the neat website. for the older unsupported products the download driver links where grayed out. not an option.


----------



## rowdyyates (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello
This is the 32bit
http://files2.neatreceipts.com/tools/NeatMobileScannerSilver-32Driver.zip
This is the 64bit
http://files2.neatreceipts.com/tools/54NeatMobileScannerSilver-64Driver.zip
Got them from here
https://neat.desk.com/customer/portal/questions/16753204-need-windows-driver-for-scsa46-1eu


----------



## yz250 (Aug 4, 2011)

I will look into this. thank you very much. I have been busy with work stuff.


----------

